# the anagram game



## tymer55 (Jun 15, 2012)

So someone is going to write a sentence and you have to rewrite it without doubling a letter and i will start.Also play correctly.



the crazy cow ate ash, iris and dialga.


----------



## magmavire (Jun 15, 2012)

A Tachycardias Adage Rein Howl Zits


She is the craziest pscycopath to ever sail the seven seas in the seventeen seventies with a parrot on her shoulder a wooden arm and two eye patches that has five pokemon.


----------



## tymer55 (Jun 15, 2012)

ignore what magmavire said. the new sentence is the six dwarfs ate grumpy


----------



## Norm (Jun 16, 2012)

grumpy ate six dwarfs


----------

